# Adventsrätsel 2013



## Christine (30. Nov. 2013)

Huhu Ihr Lieben!

:weihn5 Er kommt ja immer schneller als man glaubt und morgen ist schon der :advent1

Deshalb gibt es ab morgen wieder ein Adventsrätsel. Ich habe ehrlich versucht, es diesmal ein wenig einfacher zu machen :__ nase

Schau'n mer mal


----------



## Dr.J (1. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2013*

 You will make my days


----------



## Christine (1. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2013*

Soderle, hier sind

Die Fragen

und hier ist der 

Plauderthread

Und nun viel Spass!

1


----------

